# Ecran noir au démarrage!!!! HELP!



## ZePoupi (3 Mars 2004)

Au secours, jai mon Powerbook qui fait des siennes!!!! Je lallume et rien ne se passe!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Il y a le son de démarrage mais lécran reste obstinément noir!!!! Ya til une possibilité de faire un reset de la bête????? Jai essayé avec la PRAM, mais rien ne se passe... help!!! Quelquun a-t-il déjà eu ce problème???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Merci pour vos réponses....


----------



## Mr Ti (3 Mars 2004)

j'ai occasionnellement ce problème surtout lorsque je le met en veille, le débranche de ses écrans supplémentaires, alors là, longues séances de ralumage. Il se remet en route lorsque j'enlève la batterie. 
tout ça n'est pas très orthodoxe.

voilà mon pauvre témoignage ne sert sans doute à rien. Fausse joie.


----------



## ZePoupi (3 Mars 2004)

Je viens de remarquer une chose, j'avais pris mon Powerbook avec moi au boulot, et bien sûr, impossible de l'allumer... et en rentrant chez moi, ça rejouait. Mais j'ai décelé un changement quant à mon système... c'est que depuis que j'ai effectué la mise à jour de AIRPORT, il me dit que je n'ai pas de carte airport!!!! (j'avais désactivé l'airport pour mon travail et pour avoir une autonomie un peu plus longue...) et impossible de remettre airport, il ne trouve pas de carte. Je suis allé voir dans les infos du système, aucune carte!!! Bizarre bizarre... celait viendrait donc de la mise à jour???... je suis à deux doigts de réinstaller mon Panther. DIDJUVA!!!!


----------



## ZePoupi (3 Mars 2004)

Bon, j'ai du nouveau... j'ai effectué une vérification du disk et des autorisations, il m'en a corrigé 2 apparemment. Et à présent, c'est bon, j'éteinds la machine, je la rallume, ça joue... par contre j'ai Airport qui a disparu!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Je ne comprends pas... et impossible de remettre airport en branle! Alors que j'ai Airport en natif sur mon Powerbook!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 help, aiuto! Au s'cours!!


----------



## ZePoupi (4 Mars 2004)

Youhouuuu, y'a quelqu'un? Apparemment, c'est un problème qui n'a pas l'air inconnu... on en parle sur le forum du site Apple...  ICI


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (4 Mars 2004)

Y'aurait pas un mauvais contact au niveau de la carte AirPort ?


----------



## ZePoupi (5 Mars 2004)

Si cest le cas, je veux bien, mais sur les Powerbook ALU on ne peut pas y accéder!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il faut donc que je passe impérativement par Apple alors... pffffff, quelle chiotte!


----------



## ZePoupi (8 Mars 2004)

Bon, j'ai toujours mon problème au sujet de ma carte Airport... elle ne fonctionne toujours pas, je vais donc aller apporter mon ALU au SAV... je ne m'en réjouis pas trop mais bon, si cela peut arranger les choses, autant le faire!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 C'est dur de se séparer de ces bestioles!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Le technicien m'a parlé d'un délai d'environ 4-5 jours normalement, je croise les doigts!


----------

